# HOW can I get into the union



## heyhi (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like this trade and more so commercial work.

How would I go about getting in the union. Im in northern NJ. Lcal 164 is close to me, but i've heard you have to know some one to get in and i dont. 

Il do anything to get in where should I start.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Apply


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

heyhi said:


> Il do anything to get in where should I start.


 Go to the union hall dressed as a rat with a block of cheese and tell the you want some cheese.:whistling2: Let us know how that works?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Go to the union hall dressed as a rat with a block of cheese and tell the you want some cheese.:whistling2: Let us know how that works?


If you can accomplish that and produce a photograph you may get a job offer from someone on this board.:laughing::no:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Go to www.ibew.com and search the locals in your area. I wouldn't recommend trying only one local, as the attrition rate is different in each local. Call / visit each of the apprentice coordinators of the locals surrounding your area. Fill out applications at all of the locals that are currently accepting them. If they are not accepting them at this time, keep a log, and check back frequently. 

The idea that you must know someone to get in, is not necessarily true. I didn't know anyone, and I got in.

I wish you luck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If he's not in the union, that makes him a rat, doesn't it? :laughing:

Does the union really want a rat? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If he's not in the union, that makes him a rat, doesn't it? :laughing:
> 
> Does the union really want a rat? :laughing::laughing:


 No, they might want a mouse though.:laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If he's not in the union, that makes him a rat, doesn't it? :laughing:
> 
> Does the union really want a rat? :laughing::laughing:


Sure they do...they will just do a rat Intervention/Conversion session.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Sure they do...they will just do a rat Intervention/Conversion session.


 
Is that anything like deprogramming someone in a cult?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*lHow do I get into the union*



heyhi said:


> I really like this trade and more so commercial work.
> 
> How would I go about getting in the union. Im in northern NJ. Lcal 164 is close to me, but i've heard you have to know some one to get in and i dont.
> 
> Il do anything to get in where should I start.


First off, don't say you'll do anything...there will be too many takers. I knew absolutely no one when I first inquired; I WAS fresh out of the military and 22 years old. I just asked how and they explained that it was a long list but I signed up.
I was persistent, and it kind of began to be a laughing point when I would show up...AGAIN... every two weeks or so at the apprenteship office, just to see if my name had advanced on the list. That is what you have to do these days. You have to let people know that you want something really badly. Still, it took about a year.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

John said:


> Sure they do...they will just do a rat Intervention/Conversion session.


 When we get them young it is easier to pull off their tail


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> First off, don't say you'll do anything...there will be too many takers. I knew absolutely no one when I first inquired; I WAS fresh out of the military and 22 years old. I just asked how and they explained that it was a long list but I signed up.
> I was persistent, and it kind of began to be a laughing point when I would show up...AGAIN... every two weeks or so at the apprenteship office, just to see if my name had advanced on the list. That is what you have to do these days. You have to let people know that you want something really badly. Still, it took about a year.


I want it badly, but that just seems like it would be a real annoyance for the apprenticeship office. I live right at the meeting point of 3 locals, probably a pretty rare situation. 2 are accepting applications and I applied at both, will do the third when the time comes. 

Maybe I don't understand the process, but I thought within an application period everyone gets reviewed in the order they applied, then after everyone has been reviewed the decisions are made. 

Or does it go like this,
The hall has X amount of spots and Y amount of people are on the list. The hall interviews until they meet the first X amount of people they like and tells everyone else after that last person to reapply next period without even reviewing the others? 

I really didn't think list rank had anything to do with it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*How do I get into the UNION*



Bendezium said:


> I want it badly, but that just seems like it would be a real annoyance for the apprenticeship office. I live right at the meeting point of 3 locals, probably a pretty rare situation. 2 are accepting applications and I applied at both, will do the third when the time comes.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand the process, but I thought within an application period everyone gets reviewed in the order they applied, then after everyone has been reviewed the decisions are made.
> 
> ...


It's been a while but I believe a set number of people on the LIST were called in for an interview...Maybe I assumed that the list worked properly, but I had no way of knowing. I started out at $4.03 per hour and thought I was RICH.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> It's been a while





RIVETER said:


> I started out at $4.03 per hour


Must have been


----------

